# Finally- my part loan Dolly



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My friend has got a horse, and I am part loaning her.

This is Dolly










She is lovely, a real sweet girl and a proper plod! Lol.

She has not been looked after very well she has a big bald spot on her shoulder and infront of her back leg from her rug being too small. She didn't come with much she was supposed to be a loan but they are letting her have her.

She is lovely to ride and doesn't even put her ears back at traffic (not even scrap car lorry that didn't slow down) she lets me sit on her bare back and doesn't mind the dogs being around.

The field we use has 2 friendly sheep in it lol she seems to enjoy their company.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

She looks a sweetie 

Basic Horse Care


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She is getting clipped and shod at the start of the month I can't wait to get back over for another ride she is so nice to ride


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats. on becoming the proud owners of lovely Dolly. Shame she has been mistreated in the past however new home new start! Good luck with the clipping, a lot of hair there. My Welsh D would be a fluff ball too if I didn't clip, I would never get a saddle on him lol! Anyway good luck and have fun.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, bless her, she looks a real genuine sweetheart. That picture makes her look so tiny. Is it just the picture or is she only a little bean?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww, she's a cutie, what a chunky monkey too! Mind you everything looks chunky to me, my TB is a lanky sod


----------

